# free bear hunt



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

If you know of a child with an Illness, a police officer,wounded warrior,or professional fire fighter I would love to have them come bear hunt this fall.We have a child that cannot make it due to illness.This is ALL FREE no charge of any kind,just want to give back.thank you. have them contact [email protected]

thank you Hank


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

That's nice of you to do that Hank!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hank;

Your are a generous man; thanks.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Hank, just one more of the many truly great people on this site. I hope you find some one.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Once again my friend, you and your family are Saints.

I can't wait to get back up and see you.

-Jason


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

You are the man Hank. God bless you and your family. 

One finger at a time.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very considerate of you Hank!

Hoping to meet you and your free bear hunt recipient(s) this fall.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

What a great example of putting others first.


----------



## tpquack (Feb 25, 2004)

Hank once again you are a great man and a great family for doing this!!!!!! Whoever gets it you will never forget the experience


----------



## nimrod4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hank that is top notch of you there sir. Someday when I get up enough points you and your family will be the first people I think of giving my business too. Success or no success it's good people like you that make memorable hunting experiences last a lifetime. Keep up the good work and hope you find a very deserving candidate for your generous offer.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Hank my brother is having a hard time reaching Ill give him your email he is really excited. Thanks His email is [email protected]


----------

